# 4 hours only! BMW X5 2009 Aquartz'd



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys

this car had swirls all over , but nothing really deep, 
the 4 hours detailing procedure was:
1.wash 
2.Iron cut all over rinsed after.
3. clay (clay magic)
4.polish by our up-coming polish compound with black wool.
5.IPA
6. 2 layers Aquartz'd ,by rotary and black wool, without Aquartz+.
all the credit goes to gregor PMV Slovenia!
here are the results:






















































































































thanks for watching, comments and questions are welcome !


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Only 4 hours- You must have been going some to get that done that fast.

Great work


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Hard to believe that was done only in 4 hours    but well done! nice & slick, shiny finish


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely work - i assume theres maybe more than just one person doing the work?

if theres 2 people working thats 8 hours etc


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

4hours!! Blimey - nice one!! 

How many of ya did it? lol 

Looks fantastic.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

how many people were working on it?

nice finish


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work in just 4 hours


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Up coming polish?? Sounds very interesting


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looks spot on, I can only assume it was mild swirls? These normally take 10 hours plus correction.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

looks decent...

any befores?

quite a short work time


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> looks spot on, I can only assume it was mild swirls? These normally take 10 hours plus correction.


I'm thinking that, but if that's the case, then why wool pads?

And usually, wouldn't you need 3 hits.

wool
polish to remove wool marks
finish

either a typo, or 10 men working on it at once!

The car itself would take around an hour or so to clay! then you'd assume if you're using wool, you'd want to have paint readings.....

Not wanting to cause arguments, but something doesn't seem right IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

He has explained the difference with the black wool pads in his section :thumb:

However, rather than picking holes in his threads, lets enjoy the shine :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

no-ones picking holes,

even if i was to make a total hash of it id still struggle to do a car in 4 hours lol

it takes half that to clay it....

anyway moving on...


----------



## clearasmud (Feb 11, 2009)

4hrs, polished and 2 layers of Aquartz! :doublesho: That's really quick, what was the application process like and how many guys were there detailing? Just wanted to know, cos it took me a good 2hrs just to slap on 2 layers of Aquartz, ex correction. Maybe I'm just old and slow or there a quicker application method?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

4 hours????? Those take at least double that with fine swirls or 12 hours or more with normal swirls.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooocha! Nice!

Great results for 4 hrs work, surly doesn't include the cleaning / cleansing process?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW !! i didnt expect so many comments!!, 
anyway, Gregor is a professional detailer(20 years in business) , he do this for living, Time is money as you all know , thats exactly why i wrote 4 hours, !
the new polish is 1 steper! , no 3 compounds used, the car had swirls , not so many but the shine was really faded.we didnt took before pics because the customer was pushing quickly.


David said:


> lovely work - i assume theres maybe more than just one person doing the work?
> 
> if theres 2 people working thats 8 hours etc


1 person, only Gregor



-Mat- said:


> how many people were working on it?
> 
> nice finish


 1 person



Aeroandy said:


> Up coming polish?? Sounds very interesting


yes, 1 polish from P1200 to high gloss surface in two pads maximum only, 
with Gregor even 1 pad , the black wool only!!



badly_dubbed said:


> looks decent...
> 
> any befores?
> 
> quite a short work time


 sorry , i know we should have show the before, the customer was "sitting on Gregor neck"



-Mat- said:


> I'm thinking that, but if that's the case, then why wool pads?
> 
> And usually, wouldn't you need 3 hits.
> 
> ...


this is special wool pad, soft , causing maybe a chance for 1% holograms



clearasmud said:


> 4hrs, polished and 2 layers of Aquartz! :doublesho: That's really quick, what was the application process like and how many guys were there detailing? Just wanted to know, cos it took me a good 2hrs just to slap on 2 layers of Aquartz, ex correction. Maybe I'm just old and slow or there a quicker application method?


here is Gregor answer about timings:
The car itself took around an hour or so to wash&clay, clay max 20 min-30 min. i wash car 30 min, wipe off and clay 30 min, cover all the plastic and rubber 20 min, and then i polish the car in max 2 ours, and then i applay 2 layers of aquartz in 30 - 40 min by rotary .



scottgm said:


> Ooocha! Nice!
> 
> Great results for 4 hrs work, surly doesn't include the cleaning / cleansing process?


no, inside and windows didnt touch, only 4 hours exterior


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Think that lays down a challange dosnt it :thumb:

So which pro is up for using this system and trying to beat that time?

(I gather with the claying it was the flat panels (bonnet/roof) only rather than the whole car))

Also no mention of the wheels either.

Now, did he do the sills/bumpers as well, and if so, what speeds and temps did they run?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Id like to see that wiped down or after its all dropped back


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

4 hrs! It takes me 1.5-2 to do a quick wash and QD on the civic.


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

4 hours is blistering. My mate and i recently did his car: wash, clay, SRP and EGP. That alone took 4 hours with two people. U my friend are FAST achieving results better than what I could do with the SRP & EGP combo. Thanks for sharing, and Well done!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

was it waxed after?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Think that lays down a challange dosnt it :thumb:
> 
> So which pro is up for using this system and trying to beat that time?
> 
> ...


clayed the whole car , not only flat panels.
sills/bumpers too , rotary speed between 1000 ~1500 rpm, the wool pad is cooler than foams.



james b said:


> Id like to see that wiped down or after its all dropped back


sorry, i dont understand what do you mean???



-Mat- said:


> was it waxed after?


no waxs , only Aquartz.

guys , im not challenging anyone , this is not a competition. this is to show new way of polishing, by less compounds needed and less pads, the new polish is not a filler !! and i hope Gordon will confirm it soon , since he has sample from our new polish.

cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think anyone is disputing the polish/pads/methods etc.... But as said, some folk can spend about half the time just claying!

I know I'd spend about 2 hours washing (including wheels) and claying a car the size of my Ibiza/Megane/Fabia.

Just seems "too quick" and a bit "shiney car wash" style-ee. Meaning it only took you 2 hours to polish the entire car! I had a Leon other week, and in the time I did the bonnet and a wing, S3-DAVE only managed half the roof (partly due to condition of it). But what I'm saying is, a bonet for example can take 45-1 hour alone without major "issues"

Anyway, going back on topic... Nice finish there regardless of timescale etc! As long as the customer was happy on collection :thumb:



Aquartz said:


> no waxs , only Aquartz.


Is that a type of "wax"? Just had a look on the Aquartz site, didn't read much, will have another browse


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Aquartz said:


> guys , im not challenging anyone , this is not a competition. this is to show new way of polishing, by less compounds needed and less pads, *the new polish is not a filler !!* and i hope Gordon will confirm it soon , since he has sample from our new polish.
> 
> cheers


You sure about that?










The image indicates to me that you haven't cleared the defects (swirls, RDS, etching etc), but rather filled them.....

Call it what you like, "molecular bonding", whatever, looks like a filler to me.

Not wanting to cause an argument, but if I was reading this as a newbie (or for that fact, an up-coming full time pro, or even a current full time pro), I would be very interested in a product that can give full protection in a short space of time! Like you said, time is money!

If this is what you say it is, then maybe a pro could get 10 full details in a week as opposed to 1 or 2 (based on a 5 day working week for 8 hours a day)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

why people are doubting it?if it took 4hours it took 4hours,cant see a reason for him to tell lies? 
*
Really good work there well done *


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

don't think anyone is doubting Gordon's work. just interested in how we could all get those results in the same space of time


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that not a diagram for the AQartz LSP product and not the polishing stage?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

If this was done removing the swirls rather than filling them,iam impressed,more details would be interesting


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> I don't think anyone is disputing the polish/pads/methods etc.... But as said, some folk can spend about half the time just claying!
> 
> I know I'd spend about 2 hours washing (including wheels) and claying a car the size of my Ibiza/Megane/Fabia.
> 
> ...


You don't know what Aquartz is?? Lol.

Did the guy use infrared heaters to speed up the curing process after spraying it on? How many coats were applied? Primer coat? mid coat, top coat?

4hrs is hard to believe, maybe you could take a time lapsed video on the next one


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amiller said:


> Is that not a diagram for the AQartz LSP product and not the polishing stage?


taken from the 1st link on the products page
(paint & glass coating)

http://www.aquartz.net/aquartz.html


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Theres some hate on this thread!!! lol







Q the 'Im not hating just interested in how he did it' post's


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> taken from the 1st link on the products page
> (paint & glass coating)
> 
> http://www.aquartz.net/aquartz.html


Yes, so the LSP has the potential to fill swirls, but if the wool polishing stage has leveled the paint then the LSP will not need to fill. So, potentially there is no filling even though the LSP has fillers. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amiller: whoops, I may have got something wrong there

WashMitt: you're right. Never been a "thread hater" of any thread TBH, I am genuinely curious, and I guess many others are too


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

amiller said:


> Yes, so the LSP has the potential to fill swirls, but if the wool polishing stage has leveled the paint then the LSP will not need to fill. So, potentially there is no filling even though the LSP has fillers. :thumb:


Corse it will, you CANT finish down perfectly with wool, so the LSP will fill the hollograming from the wool correction, hence my earlier reply.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> amiller: whoops, I may have got something wrong there
> 
> WashMitt: you're right. Never been a "thread hater" of any thread TBH, I am genuinely curious, and I guess many others are too


Easy to do as this really is a new type of LSP. It can remove holograms, fill swirls as well as providing scratch resistance. Sounds to good to be true hence this thread I suppose?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

james b said:


> Corse it will, you CANT finish down perfectly with wool, so the LSP will fill the hollograming from the wool correction, hence my earlier reply.


And I couldn't agree more. Have you had time to test it James?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I would not even be passing comment if i had'ent, 

Im sorry but "correction" is just that, it should be the "actual" finish of the paint not one created but a semi or non permanent layer that will drop back and fade after a short time, when the sealant starts to drop back it will be trailed to bits and look a mess again.

Its no secret iv been testing lots of paint sealants, for durability and other characteristics, filling is not "true" correction.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys
the diagram you have uploaded from my site is to show the nano coat, how it bonds to the micro pores any car has, Aquartz is nano coat, it cant fill swirls , to do that it need to be in 2~3 microns thickness size, while two layers of aquartz are 0.7 micron ,round about.


amiller said:


> Yes, so the LSP has the potential to fill swirls, but if the wool polishing stage has leveled the paint then the LSP will not need to fill. So, potentially there is no filling even though the LSP has fillers. :thumb:


 correct.



james b said:


> Corse it will, you CANT finish down perfectly with wool, so the LSP will fill the hollograming from the wool correction, hence my earlier reply.


Well James , you may be surprised but we claim it can!, this is not typical wool pad you might know. and not a polish compound you are familiar with also, so , im sorry , i dont want to argue but we are trying to show different idea of polishing and sealing car paint.its all a matter of technique and the right products to use,



amiller said:


> Easy to do as this really is a new type of LSP. It can remove holograms, fill swirls as well as providing scratch resistance. Sounds to good to be true hence this thread I suppose?


we never said it removes *100%* holograms/swirls/scratch proof, there is no such thing. but with our system it can save much time/labor and still result as other product procedures you will use.



james b said:


> I would not even be passing comment if i had'ent,
> 
> Im sorry but "correction" is just that, it should be the "actual" finish of the paint not one created but a semi or non permanent layer that will drop back and fade after a short time, when the sealant starts to drop back it will be trailed to bits and look a mess again.
> 
> Its no secret iv been testing lots of paint sealants, for durability and other characteristics, filling is not "true" correction.


i think you didnt read what i said, Aquartz or the polish tester are not fillers!!to be a filler it need to be organic polymers , in microns size.Aquartz dont contain any organic compounds , only inorganics particles and treated water.
the polish can cut until P1200 scratches with the right pad.
if you have any doubts you are more than welcome to test Aquartz to see if it drop back, or fade as you call it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

I would like to get hold of the black wool pad please :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> I would like to get hold of the black wool pad please :thumb:


very soon it will be available, two types, white 135mm more aggressive polish, Black for soft/mild surface polishing and applying Aquartz . we will produce 80mm size also .

this pic was taken today on that same BMW , after good IPA wipe down :


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

So after that wipe down is the Aquartz sealant still present ?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

james b said:


> So after that wipe down is the Aquartz sealant still present ?


of course!!. even after much worse acids and degreases it will present, 
i suggest you to see Gordon test review with Aquartz coat.
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168666&highlight=aquartz+review

any more questions James please let me know
Avi


----------



## NAJ (Mar 10, 2010)

i can't believe on most of this comments.
i was doing some work with gregor in the past. actually he was my mentor. 
every polish he use, is without fillers. i've tested all of his polishes he work/worked with (i use the same brand), but not the polish from aquartz!!
when i was learning with him, i was going 4 - 8 times over the same panel, and he went 3 times top. at the end, his side was still better corected. for older cars with more harsh scratches, he need more time too..like any of pros here 

i must say, he is a real pro. with wool pad (visomax i think) and medium harsh polish he gets holo free finish. cleaned by IPA at the end. you must see it with your own eyes.
comments for aquartz polish and his work, i cannot say excatly. but for now i can say it's possible. after i come back from holidays, i will go to maribor, to see the work. 

i don't wont to argue with anyone here on DW, that is just my opinion. and many of pros here are very highly rated from me. everyone here is using that tipe of brand, that suits him the best. gregor is doing with one, KEV another, etc.

sorry for my english.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will be honest here and thank Gregor firstly, for the polish and new wool pad.
I was send some of the new aquartz polish and the new wool pad. From all the other wools in our collection this is far the softest one I have come across.

I will not say the polish was easy to master and I got the wrong end of the stick to start with. Due to translation. But thats not anyones fault apart from mine.

After a good many hours working the polish and seeing what speed benefit the cut and the way it refines down. I am highly impressed.
I have not used P1200 so far but used P1500 on the black wool and it refined perfectly, with no trails. even after a good few IPA wipe downs it was still crystal clear. I will continue to work with this and compile more on the polish before I commit to the rights and wrongs when working this product. But its not like conventional compounds, as it uses a few key factors and new ingredients in the mix.

So it might be a break from the norm. But is this such a wrong thing and can product not advance with research. 
Gordon.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Good on you that man ongetting your finger out and doing the job in a timely manner and not stretching it out.
Im taking it the time scale was discussed with the client and everyone was happy with the decision on what was to be done and the finish which would be achieved in a timely manner?
Looks nice for a short time detail:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

NAJ said:


> i can't believe on most of this comments.
> i was doing some work with gregor in the past. actually he was my mentor.
> every polish he use, is without fillers. i've tested all of his polishes he work/worked with (i use the same brand), but not the polish from aquartz!!
> when i was learning with him, i was going 4 - 8 times over the same panel, and he went 3 times top. at the end, his side was still better corected. for older cars with more harsh scratches, he need more time too..like any of pros here
> ...


The majority of polishes on the market will fill or "glaze" due to there carriers and oils within them, everyone who knows a bit about how these products are made up will know this, its unavoidable.

Some of the Aquartz marketing on the sealant even states its has good filling propties  to then show a IPA wiped down area, trying to prove the finish is the "true paint finish" then turn around and say the sealant is still present dont cut it with me :thumb:

im not here to argue, but i dont like people feeding the members misleading information


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Good on you that man ongetting your finger out and doing the job in a timely manner and not stretching it out.
> Im taking it the time scale was discussed with the client and everyone was happy with the decision on what was to be done and the finish which would be achieved in a timely manner?
> Looks nice for a short time detail:thumb:


Yeah. I agree. I think everyone else like totally drags out all their jobs. The client is the best one to decided on the time for you to polish their mota. Surely it could have been done quicker though.

:wall:

New product as techniques are always a good thing but he fact it's stated that it was given an IPA wipedown to remove all oil then that the IPA wouldn't remove any of it seem very strange and pointless. Even misleading.

So as all polishes contain some sort of fillers and IPA can't remove this product then it comes with fillers that can't be removed? What should be used after polishing with it then?

Maybe it can finish down trail free as stated but it would have been good to post an example of this.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this similar to G|techniq's P1 polish then?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

amiller said:


> Is this similar to G|techniq's P1 polish then?


Or scholl concepts S17+ which im using, bit of a one polish system with pads to increase or decrease the abrasiveness.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

As a detailer James and by the quality of your work I can see the reasoning in your post. But again Aquartz is not just designed for the professional that is looking for the truest finish they can safely achieve. There are a good few members on here that are happy with a glossy finish and an occasional defect or RdS left. This is where Black hole and filler heavy products are marketed at.

Yes even a professional detailer can use black hole and the like. But this is to cleanse the paint prior to your LSP or lay down a base coat. Not for the defect masking.

Aquartz is no different there If there is no defects present, then there is nothing to fill or hide. But the customer still benefits from the additional benefits in a possible 50% reduction in marring and possible chemical damage to their paint.

As you rightfully know all products fill or mask. Even our beloved waxes and sealants do this to a degree. By rounding out the swirl marks or defects in paint and causing the diffusion of light. This is highlighted in a car that is not truly corrected. It might be holograms or light swirls. Apply any product and they do not become visible again until the product starts to fail. Classic body shop machine polish, glazing over the finish with the mop.

But the true pro as nothing to fear as they strive for true perfection and can only benefit from the products they choose.

This also goes for polishes also. When 205 and 105 came to the market place it meet with the same problems as it broke the mould and was totally different in its ways of working. Still to this day many people do not fully understand the true benefits of these polishes. Again a very new one on the market is Optimum spray polish. It too is different as it in a mixture of SMAT & DAT abrasives in it.
Things move on and I am glad they do. This does not mean there is anything wrong with what we already have. But just gives up more to think about and work with.




amiller said:


> Is this similar to G|techniq's P1 polish then?





scottbt said:


> Or scholl concepts S17+ which im using, bit of a one polish system with pads to increase or decrease the abrasiveness.


I have used one of the polishes slightly and as it was only a small sample. I do feel it would not be right to comment on this and unfortunately I have not had the pleasure of using the other. So again I will not comment on their benefits from what I have read.

What I can say is the Aquartz polish is white in colour has a consistency of just thicker than 205 and has an extremely long working time. The other benefits it has is its ability to be fully worked with zero dusting, so less clean up after. It is pressure dependant yes and pad or wool dependant. It also requires a reasonable lead in time to get everything going. Increase the speed to quickly and you will get premature drying. But once it has become active the work time can be increased considerably.

I cannot comment to whether this will be the product that reaches the shelves in the UK, as it is only a prototype thus far in Europe. And they are simply feeling the market place, as preset. I also cannot comment on when it might be realised here.

Possibly Avi could comment on this as my Korean is not so good :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

in short:
James, Aquartz cannot fill swirls or scratches due to the nano size of particles, 
we always say prepare the car to the highest standards so any swirls should remove before coating. one of Aquartz characters is very high reflective property ,so what ever you missed it will "hide" or change the light reflection.
while you cant remove it ,only by hard abrasion not as organic glazes or wax's.

about the polish concept, the goal is real 1 steper, from P1200 cutting ability to full glossy surface in same compound with maximum 2 pads, no dusting, smoother working, time saving, money saving,any paint type polishing,low RPM working so less heating the surface and no fillers.
the Bmw here was done only with black wool pad.
i dont know P1 polish so i cant compare,.... S20A,S3 gold, S17+ i know and tested, we found our polish quicker cutting and glossier then those.
we are still working on this polish, it will take some time to launch, but not long.:thumb:


----------

